# .223 Reloads question



## tallpaulr (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a fun question for you reloaders, i am new to reloading and I would love to load some .223 ammo

I would like to make a load that only makes about 1000 to 1300fps, the idea is i want to get .22lr proformance out of my .223 for turkey hunting, its legal to hunt with a centerfire not a rimfire. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That is a tall order. I do not know of a load that will be safe in a 223. You can look for some subsonic loads. You may also want to try a heavier bullet as long as your rifle has the twist rate to stabalize it.

You may want to use a standard load that shoots awsome. That way you could take a head shot at 100yds conditions willing.

There are no races, only countries of people Chuck Norris has beaten to different shades of black and blue.


----------



## tallpaulr (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, if you shoot them in the head, no way to mount them without a fake head, also a standard load blows them up


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't know about there. but here it is legal to hunt them in the fall with centerfire rifles and 22 mag. and 17 HMR. but not a 22 long rifle. In the spring it is shotgun only.

I am not a rifle reloader but it seems to me if you under load a round it is just as bad as if you over loaded it. either way is dangerous.

I know with shot shells you are allowed about 2 grains plus or minus and still be safe. anything over or under that is questionable.

And correct me if I am wrong but don't most taxidermists use fake heads on turkey mounts? just because it is easier to use than the real thing.

Also why would you want to down grade that caliber so much. I would think it would be better to find a round that wont tear them up so bad. or use a different caliber

good luck with it.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.jamescalhoon.com/bee.php

http://www.reloadersnest.com/query_pw.a ... Blue%20Dot

http://www.reloadingroom.com/index_files/Blue%20Dot.htm


----------



## tallpaulr (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for your help guys, 
As for more about why, in SD turkey is "big Game" and the regulations state that you can use a centerfire that is Factory rated for 1,000 foot pounds of engergy at the muzzle. I have a .223 and thus that is what i was trying to do rather than buy a new gun.

As for Fake heads, taxidermists will actually buy whole, non shotup turkey heads because they will look much better on a mount and well some customers want it that way or for custom mounts. I try to get all I can from my hunting the experince, the meat, and in as many cases as I can feathers and skins to sell to pay for my tag.

Thank you again for your help, I know it sounds crazy and i had not read anything about it so i though i would tap your minds!! thanks


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It sounds like "factory rated" will push you out of the ball game. Otherwise a 55 gr bullet down to 2800 fps will get you to 957 ft/lb of energy.

I dug into some of my old manuals. Some of these powders may not be available anymore. They say 11.3 gr of SR4759 with a 55 gr bullet will give you 2100 fps. That is the most reduced load I can find.

You could purchase some cast bullets. Those can be loaded down to 1700 fps and very accurate. At least when the warden looks at your rounds he would know your not shooting factory. With a 50 gr bullet that takes you down to 320 ft/lb.

Sorry, that's as close as I can come.


----------



## 25-06rem. (Jul 6, 2007)

why not just shoot a full metal jacket, it would'nt blow up the bird i would'nt think. He might fly a little thou that my be the down side of it.

just a thaught.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That makes since about the mounting. You may try the FMJ but I have seen them come apart also so they may not be the way to go. You can try shooting bullets backward. The 300 whisper guys do it all the time. I was kicking around trying it with my 223 but have not as of yet.

Chuck Norris is ten feet tall, weighs two-tons, breathes fire, and could eat a hammer and take a shotgun blast standing.


----------



## tallpaulr (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, the .223 is legal to hunt big game with and the "factory rated" means that factory ammo makes the 1000 foot pounds, so i know I am fine there, However on the same note FMJ's are not legal but i will look at cast bullets Thank you


----------

